
The Go Programming Language by Brian W. Kernighan, Alan Donovan - jackpotrnev
https://gum.co/goplf
======
rdegges
How did this only get 7 upvotes? The book has finally been released! This is
awesome!

The C Programming Language is my all time favorite book. I've read it cover-
to-cover 3 times, and it single handedly got me through my senior year of high
school while bored in homeroom.

Can't wait to read the new Go book! Congrats on the launch guys! <3

~~~
andrewbinstock
Because it was posted a week ago (and got 200+ comments). See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9150163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9150163)

------
damny
Isn't supposed to be released on Friday? No EPUB version?

~~~
damny
On: [http://www.informit.com/store/go-programming-
language-978013...](http://www.informit.com/store/go-programming-
language-9780134190440)

For the ebook: Estimated Release: Nov 13, 2015

:(

